# They love me or hate me.



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

No 3*'s or 2*'s, but a mess of 5*'s, a handful of 4*'s, and a couple of 1*'s. Hee hee!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

In the last 5 weeks my Lyft rating has gone from 5.0 to 4.79 and back to 5.0 again.

My real name is YoYo Rollercoaster.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

0% CR?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> 0% CR?


Im at 1%


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Im at 1%
> View attachment 362615


There have to be a bunch of shuffle fees that you're missing out on.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> There have to be a bunch of shuffle fees that you're missing out on.


True but when your overall weekly average between both Lyft and Uber is consistently over $30/ride, who need shuffle fees????


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'd be willing to bet that 90% of 1*'s come from pax that are complete dicks or so picky and anal that they'll give a 1 for just about anything they don't like. From a dirty floormat to going 1mph over the speed limit.

Or, for no reason at all. Just....because.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> 0% CR?


Cancel no show doesn't go against CR apparently...and I think the same goes for other "legitimate" reasons for canceling. I almost never cancel after I accept a ping, which is a reason many drivers have high CR's....they decide AFTER accepting. Pings don't come in very frequently here so I have time to think about each one. Also I don't drive for Lyft, which would be distracting.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

losiglow said:


> I'd be willing to bet that 90% of 1*'s come from pax that are complete dicks or so picky and anal that they'll give a 1 for just about anything they don't like. From a dirty floormat to going 1mph over the speed limit.
> 
> Or, for no reason at all. Just....because.
> 
> View attachment 362626


I'll tell you all my one stars came once I got my 3rd row vehicle. And all of them are from me telling them not to step on my seats when they're trying to climb over to access the third row? Instead of manning up and owning it by apologizing and moving on, their feelings get hurt and they have to try to cost me my job by low rating me. My rating went from a went from a 4.99 to 4.91


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I'll tell you all my one stars came once I got my 3rd row vehicle. And all of them are from me telling them not to step on my seats when they're trying to climb over to access the third row? Instead of manning up and owning it by apologizing and moving on, their feelings get hurt and they have to try to cost me my job by low rating me. My rating went from a went from a 4.99 to 4.91


Precious snowflakes. Were they wearing salmon pants?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

losiglow said:


> I'd be willing to bet that 90% of 1*'s come from pax that are complete dicks or so picky and anal that they'll give a 1 for just about anything they don't like. From a dirty floormat to going 1mph over the speed limit.
> 
> Or, for no reason at all. Just....because.
> 
> View attachment 362626


Probably those drivers who down rate for not tipping but also take rides themselves sometimes .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Also I don't drive for Lyft, which would be distracting


Amen


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

Good 

You are a super ant


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The gap between love and hate widens! And yes, I am still a mega ant.

I think the 1* was for picking up a guy at a corner, causing him to walk there from the middle of the block. But it saved me from driving all the way around the block. ?‍♂


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Well at least the 3 star replaced a 4 star and not a 5 star.

My cancel rate is at 0% and my acceptance rate is almost always 100%. Why, because when you only get 1 or 2 pings a night you take them. Besides with the over abundance of drivers in the area you rarely go more than a mile to pick them up.


----------

